# Pictures of Musicians that you like



## Olias

I thought it would be nice to include pictures of Art Music performers and/or conductors that really strike you in some way. You may or may not enjoy the artist but the picture is really well done. It could be a pub photo, portrait, performance still, whatever. Here's a few of my favorites:


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Weston

The camera seems to like Gabriela Montero. So do I. She is one brave lady performing total improvisations and improvised variations on piano in public the way the "old masters" Mozart and Beethoven did. Or at least she is rumored to do so.


----------



## Sid James

Opera singer *Sherrill Milnes*. I've never seen him live, but singing the baddie in Puccini's Tosca, he seemed to have such a strong "stage presence."


----------



## graaf

Like Celibidache's conducting, and this particular photo is so him:








also like this one (can't say why actually, maybe since 1% of his photos are from that period):


----------



## Meaghan




----------



## Sid James

*"Trioz" *- (left to right) Niki Vasilakis, violin; Emma-Jane Murphy, cello; Kathryn Selby, piano. I began to go to their recitals last year & plan to go to more this year. They are excellent musicians and good to look at as well!


----------



## sospiro

Antonio Pappano


----------



## Herr Rott

This one conjoures up everything that is Beethoven for me. Everything.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent




----------



## Meaghan

Salieri--I almost posted that Bernstein one! I always thought it was Betty Comden behind him, but turns out it's his sister.


----------



## Aramis

I don't care much for cheap kitsch photoshoped pictures of contemporary musicians taken at photo sessions. Give me golden era masters anyday:


----------



## joen_cph

View attachment 1387


Scriabin and his second wife Tatiana at the Oka river in Russia in 1912. His eccentricities notwithstanding a nice and touching picture; he had a lot of succes and many prospects of concerts and score prints in Western Europe during that time - and the celebrated "Prometheus" had had its premiere performance the year before.

The name of the photographer is apparently not known.


----------



## Aramis

This is my ultimate Scriabin photo:










"Any problems, sucker?"


----------



## Webernite

Glenn Gould as Sir Nigel Twitt-Thornwaite, the dean of British conductors.


----------



## Argus

James Ferraro










BB King










Rick James (there are is another photo that's better, but it isn't appropriate here)










Don Cherry










Wojciech Kilar










Garry Shider of Funkadelic










Plus may avatar photo of Frank.


----------



## sospiro

Aramis said:


> I don't care much for cheap kitsch photo-shopped pictures of contemporary musicians taken at photo sessions. Give me golden era masters any day:


I don't think the photo I posted was cheap kitsch or 'photo-shopped'










If you compare it with my own which I took last July, he looks about the same. I was a bit close though :lol:


----------



## Aramis

> I don't think the photo I posted was cheap kitsch or 'photo-shopped'


I wasn't referring to your post, it was general thought.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

First picture of Mahler I ever saw Favorite Stravisnky photo

















Augustin Dumay - the man who made me pick up violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Aramis said:


>


I've never seen that one before. Is that Anton Webern?


----------



## Manxfeeder

I find this image of Webern haunting, considering what led to his death.


----------



## Aramis

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never seen that one before. Is that Anton Webern?


No!  It's... it's... MONTY PYTHON FLYING...

Sorry.

It's Otto Klemperer. Conductor. Legendary one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Aramis said:


> It's Otto Klemperer. Conductor. Legendary one.


Wow. I didn't know he was ever that young.


----------



## Yoshi

Webernite said:


> Glenn Gould as Sir Nigel Twitt-Thornwaite, the dean of British conductors.


Great picture


----------



## Norse

I like this one of Satie. It's simple, cool and almost a little 'creepy' at the same time. I'm sure the way the light hits his glasses so they're totally white has something to do with it.


----------



## Norse

Stravinsky by Irving Penn


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel by the harpsichord. Oil on canvas by Philippe Mercier, late 1720s - 1730. 127cm x 102cm (50" x 40") Private collection.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel by Thomas Hudson. Oil on canvas, 1756. National Portrait Gallery, London. Life size. 238.8cm x 146.1cm (94" x 57.5"). Commissioned by Charles Jennens.


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg, self-portrait









Claudio Arrau, 1918









Claudio Arrau, 1911


----------



## mamascarlatti

Giacomo Puccini










Riccardo Muti


----------



## the_emptier

the best ever. Glenn Gould.


----------



## RBrittain

Tchaikovsky at Cambridge:










Arthur Nikisch:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*This man may be Prokofiev. Then again, he may not be.*









Uncyclopedia


----------



## Musicbox

Galina Vishnevskaya, Benjamin Britten, Mstislav Rostropovich and Peter Pears.... a significant percentage of the 20th Century's prime musical talent.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*Emmanuel Pahud*
























Well, 3 of them.


----------



## Yoshi

:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet:









There are plenty of Gould photos already, and I can't really think of many others except Enescu...










EDIT: Wow, those two look somewhat alike in these photos!


----------



## LordBlackudder

Jack Wall and Tommy Tallarico.










From left to right: Hiroki Kikuta, Yoko Shimomura, Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda.










Koichi Sugiyama.


----------



## Yoshi

Vladimir Horowitz:


----------



## emiellucifuge

LordBlackudder said:


> Jack Wall and Tommy Tallarico.


WTF?!










My favourite Isolde on DVD


----------



## elgar's ghost

LordBlackudder said:


> Jack Wall and Tommy Tallarico.
> 
> That guy deserves a serious demerit for playing a Steinberg.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jan said:


> :tiphat:


LOL Why does he look so tired in all those pictures?? :lol:


----------



## World Violist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL Why does he look so tired in all those pictures?? :lol:


It's all those drugs he was taking.:tiphat:

Or maybe he just hated the photographer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found a picture of Prokofiev that was the most hilarious picture I've ever seen of _any_ composer! If only I could show it here, except I found it in a really cool video. I'll just describe it.

In the picture, Prokofiev is approximately my age, maybe a little younger, and he's sitting with this girl, both in separate chairs. He's tipping back his chair, when apparently he lost his balance, and he gripped the wall behind him, but to no avail. You should see his face, it's a mixture of  and  . I don't know how the photographer was able to catch that. He probably fell straight to the ground afterward. What a joke!


----------



## Webernite

This video is full of a lot of photos of Glenn Gould that I'd never seen before.


----------



## Yoshi

Webernite said:


> This video is full of a lot of photos of Glenn Gould that I'd never seen before.


I haven't seen many of those either! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Argus

Robert Plant










Sun Ra










Not a picture but a video next. I'm sure I'll have posted this before at some point but it really is excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bloody hell, Argus - I could have done without a picture of Planty wearing a Dingles FC shirt (although the ultra-camp skimpies are quite hilarious)! And that Wolves player in the foreground looks like he needs to wean himself off the lardy cake as well...


----------



## Argus

elgars ghost said:


> Bloody hell, Argus - I could have done without a picture of Planty wearing a Dingles FC shirt (although the ultra-camp skimpies are quite hilarious)! And that Wolves player in the foreground looks like he needs to wean himself off the lardy cake as well...


I take it you're an Albion fan then.

It's such a great picture. I can't wait for candy striped hot pants to come back in fashion for (straight) men. I wasn't born till the 80's so hopefully it's a quick cycle.


----------



## Edward Elgar




----------



## elgar's ghost

I am, yes. I suppose the best we can do is the cover of Clapton's 'Backless' album where he's wearing a Baggies scarf.

I do remember Planty in possibly the same Wolves shirt getting 'flanned' on Tiswas back in the day - 'don't remember if Led Zep's 'Custard Pie' was playing at the time, though...

p.s. Elgar was a Wolves fan, too.


----------



## Webernite

Edward Elgar said:


>


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingpin_%28comics%29


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar said:


>


The latest supergroup: Robert Wyatt, Brian Wilson and Phil Collins.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Mezzo-Soprano Joyce Didonato. Singers are musicians too










"Jimmy" Levine


----------



## Niklav

A pure genius, the incredible Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Philip

Leo Brouwer


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Witold Malcuzynski, The eminent polish pianist, unfortunately almost forgotten today, was The best performer for Chopin's music, I think :


----------



## Schnowotski

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I found a picture of Prokofiev that was the most hilarious picture I've ever seen of _any_ composer! If only I could show it here, except I found it in a really cool video. I'll just describe it.
> 
> In the picture, Prokofiev is approximately my age, maybe a little younger, and he's sitting with this girl, both in separate chairs. He's tipping back his chair, when apparently he lost his balance, and he gripped the wall behind him, but to no avail. You should see his face, it's a mixture of  and  . I don't know how the photographer was able to catch that. He probably fell straight to the ground afterward. What a joke!


You really did make me curious about that picture. I've been trying to find that one for the whole day but no dice.

My contribution would be this picture of Webern and Schönberg strolling down a street:

http://www.theartsdesk.com/media/k2/items/cache/039e7b98e91cc2bfcd8bfd8d2f7b3b04_XL.jpg

I never get over all the things: they're walking at the same pace - like they would be on a march - and that they have matching hats and suits (Webern is the dark side; Scöhnberg the light). And of course it is terribly cute that Schönberg is holding Webern's hand that way - o those good old times when men could do that without arousing any sexual related ideas.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## haydnfan

Sir Arnold Bax:









Sigiswald Kuijken:


----------



## kv466




----------



## Sofronitsky




----------



## Aramis

I've finally found this great photo in good quality and without radical cuts:










I'm setting the muzzle as my avatar


----------



## Meaghan

I like this picture of Ethel Smyth. She looks like she is amused at somebody and smiling on the inside, but much too cool to smile on the outside. Her collected expression belies her rather tempestuous nature--she was once arrested at a suffrage march when she threw a chair through a window. While in jail, she conducted her fellow imprisoned suffragettes through her cell bars in the singing of her suffrage anthem, "The March of the Women," with her toothbrush. Ethel was a badass.


----------



## Aramis

Pretty awesome bunch of XXth century greats together:


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> Pretty awesome bunch of XXth century greats together:


From left to right: Alex Lifeson, Neil Peart, Geddy Lee.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## kv466




----------



## Meaghan




----------



## singersongwriter

Some great pictures here.


----------



## kv466




----------



## ooopera

Fellows

http://www.google.si/imgres?q=thiel...4&tbnw=226&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## Noak

Rodion Azarkhin









Eric Dolphy









Taku Sugimoto









Keith Rowe


----------



## Xaltotun

Sibelius in his country home, having breakfast. I want to have breakfast clothed like that!!









The "honourable, unattainable, world-famous and exalted Master of Poetry and Music" himself, with appropriately mythic surroundings.


----------



## Xaltotun

Ravel has always been one of the most photogenic composers. His face makes you think!









Did this guy star in Bresson's "Pickpocket" or Godard's "Breathless"? Existential French New Wave look!









Now, did this guy star in Milton's "Paradise Lost" or Homer's "Iliad"?!? You can't get more classical and abstract than this, he looks almost inhuman in his timeless serenity.


----------



## Sid James

Xaltotun said:


> The "honourable, unattainable, world-famous and exalted Master of Poetry and Music" himself, with appropriately mythic surroundings.


Reminds me of Faust in his study!...


----------



## Xaltotun

A very fitting (and very appropriately Teutonic!) remark! But, who is the guy who I quoted in the text? ,)


----------



## Xaltotun

Ok, I'll reveal it, it was Anton Bruckner, from the dedication of his 3rd symphony to his "master"!

Some conductors:









Hans Knappertsbusch, with his "Bad ***" pose!









Wilhelm Furtwängler, ready to feel the "air of the other planets"!









Rudolf Kempe contemplating the sweet music that the children of the night make. Fact is, I've seen even MORE Bela Lugosi-like pictures of him, but couldn't find them for now.


----------



## Ravellian




----------



## clavichorder

Medtner and Rachmaninoff with Mrs. Medtner and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Sid James

*Philip Glass* by Chuck Close - the pixillated look is appropriate for the "cellular" nature of Mr Glass' music, imo -


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Carl Friederich Abel* (1723-1787), oil on canvas by Thomas Gainsborough (1777), life size, Huntington Art Gallery, San Marino, CA, USA.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Johann Christian Fischer* (1733-1800), oil on canvas by Thomas Gainsborough (1780), life size, Royal Collection QEII.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Johann Christian Bach* (1735-1782), youngest son of Johann Sebastian and Anna Magdalena, friend of the Mozarts. Oil on canvas by Thomas Gainsborough (1776). National Portrait Gallery, London.


----------



## Agatha

the right one is Feodor Shaliapin (bass, 1873 - April 12, 1938) , the one with the broom - Vladimir Mayakovsky (poet, 1893 - April 14, 1930) 








Shostakovich:


----------



## Cyber

I like this photo - Karol Szymanowski:


----------



## TubaBean




----------



## clavichorder

@TubaBean

Who's that Tuba player? Its a great picture, where is it located?


----------



## kv466

*Bob Weir - Rhythm guitar genius of many bands, namely Grateful Dead*


----------



## jalex

The perfect picture of composure:










Damn Mendelssohn was suave:










Stravinsky:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Dmitri Hvorostovsky and René Pape goofing off in Japan.


----------



## Norse

Bernstein


----------



## clavichorder

William Schuman


----------



## mleghorn

My favorite conductor.


----------



## Evelina

Oh, Stockhausen









And my favorite of CV Alkan...


----------



## Sid James

^^I've got that Alkan photo on a disc cover of his music (the 2 disc set on Brilliant Classics with Alan Weiss on piano). When I bought it I thought it was an arty-farty kind of invented "cool" photo, why would a guy get photographed with his back turned to the camera? Later, reading the pic credits in the cd notes, I discovered it is a genuine photo of the composer himself, attesting to his reclusive, private, shy nature...


----------



## Guest

John Ogdon


----------



## violadude

Ligeti, he looks like such a prankster in this photo, And he was!!










John Zorn, not very much talked about on this forum, but he is an amazing musician/composer in my book










What a dashing young fella Alban Berg was! He looks so darkly romantic.










Gubaidulina kinda looks like my grandma in this picture lol










This picture of George Crumb kind of amuses me. He looks like he composes country western music instead of crazy, dark, insane graphic notation scores. He definitely doesn't look like the kind of guy who would write "Black Angels", that's for sure.


----------



## HexameronVI

My favorite Liszt picture:


----------



## Yoshi

Just Glenn Gould...


----------



## aphyrodite

Yuja Wang









Joshua Bell









Young Rachmaninov


----------



## Webernite

I know someone who looks exactly like Rachmaninov in that picture.


----------



## Vaneyes

Riccardo Muti

View attachment 3220


----------



## Norse

Shostakovich at a football match.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jalex;200698
Stravinsky:
[IMG said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/75/images/A042052.jpg[/IMG]


Looks like something out of a Godfather movie, body guards and all in some dark drug trade tunnel.


----------



## aphyrodite

Webernite said:


> I know someone who looks exactly like Rachmaninov in that picture.


Must be a fine handsome man then.


----------



## Vaneyes

Alan Hovhaness, with Raja.
View attachment 3719


----------



## Lenfer

I have always thought *Glenn* was quite a handsome chap.


----------



## Norse

Well, he was likened to James Dean and Marlon Brando.

This one's kinda cool. I guess wearing your pants above your belly button was hip at the time. (Or maybe Glenn was doing this own thing.)


----------

